# Waiting on this foal!



## ShaleenaKay (Aug 9, 2021)

Here is Ruth ❤

She was bred September 19th 2020 
Due anytime! 

Here are pictures of her bag currently and of her.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Aug 9, 2021)

Not much longer now 

Is her udder still going up and down ? Once it stays full and continues to keep growing , you know your getting close.


----------



## ShaleenaKay (Aug 9, 2021)

It has stayed the same as the picture for a week now. She should bag up alot more. Her lady parts look like the foal could fall out lol. I think she's getting fairly close i hope!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Aug 10, 2021)

hahaha

At least you know her foaling pattern


----------



## ShaleenaKay (Aug 11, 2021)

Filling her bag alot more! Today is her "due" date.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Aug 11, 2021)

looks great , the center line is starting to disappear. I reckon shes gonna pretty close to the due date 

Wishing you a safe foaling !!


----------



## ShaleenaKay (Aug 13, 2021)

Her bag this morning! We are getting very close


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Aug 13, 2021)

Very close indeed!


----------



## Willow Flats (Aug 13, 2021)

Wowzers! Excited for you.


----------



## ShaleenaKay (Aug 14, 2021)

She had it! Super cute!


----------



## Willow Flats (Aug 14, 2021)

Awww! Adorable  Filly or colt? Congratulations!


----------



## MBENES (Aug 14, 2021)

Willow Flats said:


> Awww! Adorable  Filly or colt? Congratulations!


Congratulations!


----------



## ShaleenaKay (Aug 14, 2021)

Its a stud colt! Sorrel with a blaze and white on his butt.


----------



## Taz (Aug 14, 2021)

Congratulations! Very cute!


----------



## Kelly (Aug 14, 2021)

He is just a darling little thing!!  congrats!”


----------



## Tony (Aug 15, 2021)

Congratulations.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Aug 15, 2021)

Congratulations


----------



## Pitter Patter (Aug 22, 2021)

Congratulations!! He is adorable! Does he have a name yet?


----------



## ShaleenaKay (Aug 22, 2021)

His name is Peewee!


----------

